# ....nice Mistake...



## Freak420 (Aug 7, 2007)

I Found It Outside Growing Between The Cracks Of The Driveway.. How Should I Take Care Of This Cuz I Dont Think I Can Move It Cuz Its Between To Slabs Of Driveway...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW!  Look at those beautiful fat leaves.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 7, 2007)

Dad gum looks like it doesn`t need taking care of looks like its doing great on its own.  If that grew in the drive way and you just now noticed it  we all wan`t the strain you been smoking. Anyway its doing great man just be care full not to love it to death now. I don`t know how many times ive seen someone find a plant and its doing really good and they start taking care of it and it starts looking worse and worse.  JUust moniter it and as loong as it looks that good just waite and see. A little tiger bloom wouldnt hurt though . A little pot ash. Looks like the plant is growing well just a little something to make the bud bigger. That looks like my nlxbb when it was that big. Aww man smoking mom one time  im thinking im going to get to respond first to a thread and im typing too slow. And i always get beat out. Just messing with you ya no.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 7, 2007)

i had one just like that,in the drivway in the front,i tryed yo dig it up and put it in a pot but the roots got exposed to air''it was a long time ago so i didnt know what i was doing''i think it would be utterly impossible because there is no room to dig around the roots..sory no help


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Where Can I Get Tiger Bloom???


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2007)

go to www.foxfarmfertalizer.com


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 8, 2007)

That link didnt work for me, try this one

http://www.foxfarmfertalizer.com/


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 8, 2007)

Yo Freak420,
  There has got to be a story behind that plant. I gotta admit that plant really does look that good and healthy. What Longtimegrower said is dead on it. I too have seen good intentions screw up the works. If you can leave it there, than I would let it alone save for some careful pinches and maybe a bit of LST work. coarse I have no clue on how your gonna do that one LOL
Hey, I really would like to follow this welcome stranger of yours, Keep posting pics on this ok ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## kriz1199 (Aug 8, 2007)

lolool.. how you found it before anyone else .. look how huge is that plant ...


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 8, 2007)

My Q is how did it grow????????did someone plant a seed or what?????


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

i will keep posting and no one ment to plant that. just happened cuz somone was smokin and threw seeds i guess....lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

That's to funny maybe u were breaking up one in the car and threw your seeds out and the next thing u know there's a sweet plant there. i was just thinking though are u in a pot friendly state because that could be trouble. there is no way u can move it? u said it was in between to slabs are they big and are they movable? well good luck and be carefull peace


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes there big and cannot move but it is in my back yard and i have a 8 ft. privacy fence all around so i think im good im just hopin that no one steals it. so i am going to clone it and start the clone inside.....


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

thats a beautiful mistake to say the least. i've only seen something like that one other time, but it wasn't throught the cracks in cement. lol  good luck


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope you go a grow journal just for this one.    I am excited to watch her grow.


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

ill make sue to post pics like every week... i really dont know how old it is but it like 2 ft. now so... and its prolly gonna start to flower soon...im excited too..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

Freak420 said:
			
		

> yes there big and cannot move but it is in my back yard and i have a 8 ft. privacy fence all around so i think im good im just hopin that no one steals it. so i am going to clone it and start the clone inside.....


great safety is first like smokin said u should start a journal would love to watch this myself good luck with the clones peace


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey how do i start a grow journal and make go under what i say on oall of my posts????


----------



## reefer (Aug 8, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> WOW! Look at those beautiful fat leaves.


those are really fat. 
just water it from time to time, but if that thing made it this far on its own, maybe you dont even need to.


----------



## Firepower (Aug 8, 2007)

to start a journal, theres a section just for that here is the link:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7 

skim through some and see which ones you find most informational and follow their ideas on yours..

thne go the menu bar on top of main navigation area and click on USER CP
 find edit signature and paste the address on there plus whatever message you wanna add.. good luck

once you have your journal started, go to the actual journal page and copy the link to it on the address bar,


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

i started my journal check it out....need some pros to check it out mutt found somthing unusual


----------

